# X-rap fetish



## mr.fish (Jun 13, 2009)

Who has it? Last count, I owned 38 total. Not to mention how many I lost or exploded on rocks in the last year or 2. I could possibly go broke buying these lures, but I love em. 

I know some of you guys use them and swear by them the way I do. What colors work best for you?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't think that the fish around here care for them. :lol: 

I won one on this site last year and I think that I may have caught one fish on it in the dozen times that I have tried it. It looks good so I'm not sure why the fish are not going for it.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 13, 2009)

:twisted: I have some in silver and clown. Yeah they work but I like the Rapala Husky Jerk better. Are you using them for smallies?


----------



## Zum (Jun 13, 2009)

You have me almost doubled in them
Clown has to be my favorite..spring/fall year around.
Looks like it might be yours to.I can see why it's hard to get that color...now
Fall when the baby kiacks are going back to sea,I'll throw the Darker ones.
Havn't tried the goby one yet....tomorrow is looking good though.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 13, 2009)

I bought 2 and lost one almost immediately to a tree who jumped right in front of me mid cast!!!! Since then I keep my other one tucked safely in my box and concentrate on sticking with soft plastics since the trees are more willing to give them back. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 13, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> I bought 2 and lost one almost immediately to a tree who jumped right in front of me mid cast!!!! Since then I keep my other one tucked safely in my box and concentrate on sticking with soft plastics since the trees are more willing to give them back. :lol: :lol:



I know that tree!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 13, 2009)

I like the plain white one, purple ghost (I think), and the olive colored one. My supply is down to 5.


----------



## slim357 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have 6 or 7, have only caught one or two on the clown color, had nice fish on a white one but I was sure it was a snag and not a fish, it popped off when I realized otherwise, haven't had a bite on the yellow perch, the silver/black back, or the gold with black back.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2009)

I've had a few of them, and really like the action. But seems anytime I try throwing one much the bill on them(or any type rapala for that matter) ends up breaking off...so i'm over spending 7-8 bucks on a lure that I might get a days use out of when there are other jerkbaits out there. Plus a jerkbait isn't something that I can throw much around here anyway. :|


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Jerkbaits rank up there near spinnerbaits for me, so yes, I have a few. And, when I throw them, they do produce. Especially Glass Ghost. But, they are forever breaking, so I don't have, or throw many of them. I have lost fish in tournaments when they split down the middle, as well as lost quite a bit of $ when they jettison the bill on the first trip. I use mostly Daiwa DB minnows, with some Lucky Craft Pointers mixed in. I do have to say, I am a DB minnow fiend.


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 5, 2009)

i own about a dozen or so, my go to color is black/silver


----------



## taxidermist (Jul 7, 2009)

I have more than a few, my favorite color in the early spring is bubblegum pink for small mouth, also works for whitebass and walleye. I use rainbow trout color for brown trout. Using then with some success depends on what fish you are after and water temp and water color and lure color.


----------

